# Hoard of 18th century Indian rockets found



## CTRandall (Jul 27, 2018)

A horde of rockets from the army of Tipu Sultan has been found. Not so surprising when you think about it but kind of funky.


----------



## CTRandall (Jul 29, 2018)

And I suppose that should be "hoard", not "horde". A marauding horde of 18th-centuty rockets would be quite a sight...


----------

